# Try this just for fun



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

weird! http://www.hypnotictapes.com/main/receptivity.shtml


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

I tried it twice:The first time, I was a "2".The second time, I was a "4".I've actually seen this optical illusion before and it is really weird when you look at your hand afterwards, but how close you are to the screen and where you place your focus determines how the spiral appears to you.I didn't see any color changes, however.Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi







SOS! Good to see you.Yes this is weird. lol I did see a color too. Course I'm exhausted, I dunno if that had anything to do with it. lolThanks!BQ


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Evie I was a 4 too and I had one big hand let me tell ya!







I didn't take it seriously as a test but thought it was fun.Hi BQ!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

My hand didn't change, but I did see colors and the circle for me changed.So a five for me, although I already knew I was a good HT canidate.Have you ever seen those pictures where you look past the image and then inside is a three d image?Try doing that, look past it, encompassing the whole image instead of deep into it and see what happens. Both gave me different effects.HT is cool and fun?I really think it is pretty amazing all in all and I am and will be forever greatful I have learned it.I wouldn't take it to seriously either for the most part, where it says the days you see benefit is kind of on shaking ground I believe.although there was a disclaimer also."results vary due to many factors, these are general guidelines"SOS, good to see you and hope your doing well.







BQ, hope your okay and an email is coming your way soon, dear.







All I can say is wow!


----------

